# Stoudtburg Village Coffee Shop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

After you shop all 3000 antiques dealers booths in Adamstown,PA.

Stop by the only Coffee Shop in town. You'll need to rest before looking for more antiques. There are over 300 booths right arcoss the street at the Stoudt's Antique Mall.

I'm in this very cool neighborhood that looks like a old European Village. Exployer all the shops and stop in at the Stoudtburg Village Coffee Shop. I'm right through the towers in the Orange and Purple building where I call home.

Been here for over 5 years, drinking fresh roasted coffee ....No yukie coffee here. We have a great time here, you walk in as stranges but leave as friends. Come in and have some fun!

More...


----------

